# How many work from home vs an office?



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 18, 2008)

Just curious if the majority of coders are now working remote Or in the office?


----------



## devry123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Both.


----------



## pharmon (Sep 19, 2008)

both for me also.


----------



## mbort (Sep 19, 2008)

office by day, remotely by night


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Mbort*

Hi Mary, i sent you a private msg...


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 19, 2008)

Kelly, you seem to be the remote coding queen on here!
Are there any other companies to work for besides the ones on here .. Maxim, The Coding Network, etc ...?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 19, 2008)

*Office*

Strictly an office worker.

F Tessa Bartles, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 19, 2008)

There are many companies that hire remote coders that do not get as much notice on here. When I do my weekly posts of new jobs I always try to include them...


----------



## MMaldonado (Sep 19, 2008)

Work remote from home.


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 19, 2008)

I work remote from home.....


----------



## dcraven (Sep 19, 2008)

*remote coding*

I work a day job in an office as an Auditor and then in the evenings I work a remote coding job


----------



## msbrowning (Sep 19, 2008)

I work from home as well....


----------



## jluther (Sep 19, 2008)

I work full time in an office, but am looking for an additional part time job working remotely for weekends and evenings.


----------



## punkyboo (Sep 20, 2008)

I work from home too.

~Kat, CPC


----------



## harshila (Sep 21, 2008)

from office and from home


----------



## ndugger4 (Sep 21, 2008)

Remote - 12 years.


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 22, 2008)

I work three days in office and two days at home. I also am looking for additional remote work for nights and weekends.


----------



## gentrta1 (Sep 22, 2008)

*How many remote?*

I work from home and in office. My job is not straight coding though, its a combo if coding, revenue managment, billing, teaching infusion billing to depts hospital wide, lots of variety which I love!

Tamara M. Gentry, RHIT,CPAR,CPC


----------



## Cristine (Sep 22, 2008)

Kelly,
When do you do your weekly job posts?  On this site?  Thanks


----------



## Cheree Cicoff (Sep 22, 2008)

*Cheree Cicoff-CPC*

Can someone tell me where I may find a remote postion from my home I have been applying like crazy


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 22, 2008)

I post either Monday night or Tues morning.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2008)

I work from home.


----------



## claudiacpc (Oct 10, 2008)

Both and enjoy the flexibility!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 10, 2008)

I find the flexibility to be the best thing for me. I have no set hours but have to audit 500 claims a week. So if my daughter has an appt I can take her and make up time in the evenings.


----------



## babsgb2003 (Oct 14, 2008)

I already have a full-time job, but I am looking to do remote coding for 10 hours a week...does the company that you work for allow you to work the amounts of hours that you want?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes they do. But I know they are not looking to do any hiring at this time. When they do I will post an announcement.


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 14, 2008)

In a hospital office.

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## liny (Oct 24, 2008)

ok who are some of these remote companies where do i find them?


----------



## demetriary (Oct 25, 2008)

I work remote from home


----------



## jennsomers (Oct 25, 2008)

Both. I Have A Very Flexible Schedule. I Work For 2 Seperate Practices So I Am At The Office And At Home. I Make My Own Schedule.


----------



## nelsong5 (Oct 25, 2008)

I personally cannot work from home, too close to the fridge and a TV, i get distracted easily.

I have my own office and enjoy working in it!


----------



## akdesiree (Oct 26, 2008)

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> Just curious if the majority of coders are now working remote Or in the office?



i want to be a traveling coder!


----------



## Jennifer1013 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Remote*

I finally got a remote job & I start this week!!  Woo Hoo  Quit the office thing, too many office politics & tired of management forcing productivity over accuracy.  Now I am my own boss.


----------



## gailmc (Oct 27, 2008)

I work in the office but have the option of working from home 1-2 days a payperiod depending upon my meeting schedule.


----------



## em2177 (Oct 27, 2008)

I work in the office but would like to eventually work remotely in the near future.


----------

